# Matt308 -- QUESTION



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Matt. My wife and I are planning to move to Washington around the eastern side of the Sound from Seattle on down or perhaps to Vancouver.

Where in Washington are you at and what's it like there?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh good Lord. That's a loaded question.

Your from SJ, so the housing should be cheaper. However, the east side of Seattle is more expensive than north or south, but am not sure how this compares with SJ. I suspect 30% or so cheaper for the most part. If you need to work in SEA proper, you will have about a hour or so commute from King County/Pierce Countly line (about 38mi south). Seattle is a VERY liberal area so be forewarned. Taxes are high and getting higher. It's a great place to live except for the people. Ability to get away from folks is increasingly difficult due to geography that land locks everyone into a north-south configuration (mountains on the right and water on the left). The state is utterly gorgeous with diversity that includes rainforests to mountains to high plain deserts. The people are pleasant for the most part, unlike the east coast. However, big cities are big cities. I live in south King County and the quality of life continues to spiral downward. Not familiar with SJ, but imagine a similar lifestyle with the exception of the dominating hispanic influence.

What brings you up? We could use some WWII enthusiasts that can remember when we had enemies and the thought of winning wars entailed making the otherside sacrifice their lives for their cause in order for us to win.

I travel extensively in US and enjoy WA. But I can tell you that you may go nuts during the extended winter months where 3 months solid of gray and drizzle is not uncommon. Affects some and is ignored by others. We still play soccer in the rain. Contrary to belief we are not afraid.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 18, 2005)

Housing prices are such that we'll never be able to own the kind of home that we want. Here, in the Bay Area, a two bedroom, one bath cottage can easily run $750,000 or more. My wife wants to be a stay home mom and even a single healthy income won't enable you to purchase a decent three or four bedroom house which will easily run over a million.

Having been born and raised in the Bay Area, I'm quite used to liberals and have become accustomed to living life as a "closet conservative."

Yes, the Hispanic influence. Millions of illegal immigrants. I could go on for hours but I'm sure you've either heard it before or can easily imagine what it's like to have to drive by billboards in Spanish, places of business where employees that deal with the public have little or no command of the English language.

Taxes here are outrageous. We have a state income tax that goes up to 9.3%. Our sales tax is 8-3/4% I paid $2.72 a gallon for regular unleaded gas today. (We have a closed gasoline market here in California due to environmental regulations that are innefectual and expensive)

This is no longer the place I grew up in.

My wife an I are actually not bothered by gray skies and drizzle. She has an uncle and cousin in Vancouver. She is interested in perhaps moving there. I am fine with moving to an area on the Eastern side of the Sound from Seattle on down to below the Sound or perhaps Vancouver. 

I have a beautiful, well handsome, 18 month old son who needs a BIG back yard.

Finally, I like guns, hunting and target shooting and California is a v-e-r-y unfriendly place.

Thanks for sharing Matt.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 18, 2005)

Matt308 said:


> But I can tell you that you may go nuts during the extended winter months where 3 months solid of gray and drizzle is not uncommon.



If you want to really go mad then, come to Sheffield!
We've had almost 6 months of rain, sleet, snow and wind


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> Housing prices are such that we'll never be able to own the kind of home that we want. Here, in the Bay Area, a two bedroom, one bath cottage can easily run $750,000 or more. My wife wants to be a stay home mom and even a single healthy income won't enable you to purchase a decent three or four bedroom house which will easily run over a million.
> 
> Having been born and raised in the Bay Area, I'm quite used to liberals and have become accustomed to living life as a "closet conservative."
> 
> ...



I left the "PEOPLES DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CALIFORNIA" almost 2 years ago for the same reasons, although I go back for short business visits, I have no regrets. GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

Davidicus,

Well. Sounds like I can't educate you then on the Seattle liberal ways...nor would I want to.

Regarding guns, welcome to Washington, Friend. If you live in the South Sound (Auburn, Maple Valley, Federal Way, NE Tacoma, Kent, Covington, Sumner) you could have access to a fantastic rifle range that includes practical pistol, silouhette, shotgun (trap and skeet towers), and a 500yd rifle range. I have thrown many a dollar down range. And concealed carry is issued based upon your want to exercise your rights, not based upon someone's perception that you deserve to or qualify based upon celebrity status.

Your son will love the outdoors here, especially if you wish to pursue some hunting. We have everything from Elk to deer to duck and Geese. Heck you can even varmint hunt on the east side of the state (only a couple of hours away).

We would welcome ANY new conservatives into this state. It is much needed. Heck, we are still waiting to see who our Governor is going to be after elections 5 months ago.

Housing should not be a problem. I you are not required to frequent Seattle proper, I would buy my house much further north (Millcreek and above) and much further south (Olympia or further). If you want a quality house on the eastside with acreage, you will spend everybit that amount you quoted. You could get almost twice that house and yard if you move further up or down the map. It's a lifestyle choice that will likely be dictated by any commute you may have to endure. I personally would avoid King County.

Keep us informed of how your move proceeds.


----------



## Erich (Apr 19, 2005)

better yet get your butt up Rainier or any number of Cascadian peaks...........wonderful

from a Oregonian who luvs the out of doors

Seattle and the surrounds are gorgeous.. Preferably I would move to Bainbridge Island as it is close enough to the "big city" via ferry

E ♪


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bainbridge is almost as bad as Seattle. If you want island life, choose Orcas Island. Closer to Vancouver BC too.


----------



## Erich (Apr 19, 2005)

you guys can have the city 

I'll take my Platonic sphere any day


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahhh solopsism. That I can admire.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Matt308 said:
> 
> 
> > But I can tell you that you may go nuts during the extended winter months where 3 months solid of gray and drizzle is not uncommon.
> ...



Only six month now Mossie, ain't global warming fantastic, Manchester seems to be brighter for much longer too these days  
or could it be our 'sunny' depositions, nowt as friendly as us Northerners hey.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm not a Northener!
I'm from Essex but I'm at uni in Sheffield


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

i don't see what you guys are complaining about, we get all the storms off the atlanctic!!


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 24, 2005)

OTOH we don't 

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

otoh???


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 24, 2005)

OTOH = On the Other Hand

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2005)

i see...........


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 26, 2005)

Obviously the place you're looking to move is Texas. Great weather, very conservative, great people, great everything. Everyone loves Texas. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 26, 2005)

Is everything really bigger there?  

(Get your minds outta that filthy gutter!  )


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2005)

The bugs were certainly bigger there than I had ever seen!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 27, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Is everything really bigger there?
> 
> (Get your minds outta that filthy gutter!  )



haha. Yes, everything is bigger and better. My school, for example. You can pick to live in the plains, mountains, coast, hills, humid or non, cold or hot, huge cities or small towns, you name it. Plus I noted the cost of housing in the above posts. _Damn_. That is the one thing thats smaller here.


----------

